# Kingsman Secret Service



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Went to see this today was a good film funny in place and a good length at just over 2 hours, well worth seeing


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Agreed , saw it with the girly today and we both thought it a good watch , worth seeing and I am not a fan of Colin Firth , as she is into period drama crud,but he was excellent in this, definitely worth a few hours of anyone's time, plenty of action, a bit of humour and the plot was not bad either  .


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It is very good:thumb:A definite watch.SJ.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Watched this today. Probably wouldn't have gone if I didn't have pru health (Vitality)which gives me free cinema tickets. 

Not a fan of collin firth either but the story/plot was good. Not sure what to make of it. I didn't dislike it but I didn't laugh as I did last last week when I watched Mordecai, or got as involved in the plot as I did when I watched taken 3 the week before. Wife enjoyed it though. I think I expected it to be more of a comedy.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Seen it last night with the Mrs, brilliant film! Well worth them advertising it what felt like a year before release!


----------



## JODmeister (Mar 14, 2014)

Really good film. Saw it today.
Yesterday I watched American Sniper....not sure what the rave reviews are about. Mediocre at best.
Tomorrow will be ex-machina.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I saw it on the 26th or something of January, think it was a pre-release for Cineworld Unlimited people.

Was a REALLY good film, ticked all the boxes. 


Also, JODmeister, saw Ex-machina.... not sure about that one.. it was a good film, did play with your head a little. You won't expect the ending for sure!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw it in the Cinema and I got it on Blu-Ray Yesterday. Absolutely love it


----------

